# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Buổi tối ở Huế thì nên đi đâu? (ko tính vụ đi thuyền)?

## tenlua

Đang ở Huế du lịch đây. Cả nhà ơi, buổi tối ở Huế thì nên đi đâu nhỉ?

----------


## Meoluoi9x

TP Huế về đêm là khoảng thời gian lý tưởng đi bộ hoặc xích lô dạo phố và thưởng thức các món ăn truyền thống của Huế. Bạn có thể đi Xe đạp hoặc xích lô dạo phố rồi ghé quán Bánh Bèo ngõ 42 Lê Lợi, quán bán ngay tại nhà, vệ sinh, sạch và phục vụ chu đáo. Các món ăn: Bánh bèo, bánh nậm, bánh lộc va ram ít đều có. Mỗi dĩa như vậy chỉ có 8.000đ. 

Nếu bạn không có tâm hồn thưởng thức các đặc sản địa phương thì bạn có thể đến cafe tình ở tầng 16 của KS Imperial - 8 Hùng Vương. Bạn có thể nhìn gần như bao quát hết cảnh của TP Huế và đặc biệt là thưởng thức các thức uống từ điểm cao nhất của TP Huế về đêm.

Phía dưới xa xa kia là dòng người dịch chuyển, những luồng ánh sáng vệt dài nối đuôi nhau. Nhìn tuyệt đẹp!

Nếu bạn là người năng đông, thích vui nhộn, bạn co thể đến vũ trường tầng 11 tại KS Camellia hoặc Thương Ký ở phố Nguyễn Thái Học hoặc một số bar khác như: DMZ bar, Brown Eyes bar...

Huế bây giờ cũng khá phát triển và sẽ phát triển hơn nữa trong thời gian 3 năm tới!
Chúc bạn có những khoảng thời gian nghĩ dưỡng tại Huế có nhiều kỷ niệm!

----------


## vojcoj_1102

Buổi tối mà đi dạo phố phường Huế thì không còn gì tuyệt vời hơn bạn ạ  :Smile:

----------


## ctra2991

Thank bác chủ topic nha ! đúng thứ mình đang cần

----------


## huuloc

buổi tối mà đi dạo cùng lover thì còn gì tuyệt bằng

----------


## dulichdaydo

Hi bạn,

Xin chia sẻ một số kinh nghiệm du lịch Huế buổi tối.
7h tối đi dọc gần sông Hương (vẫn là phố Lê Lợi) rồi vào XQ sử quán xem, khá là đẹp (free nhé) rồi đi mua vé xem ca Huế trên sông. Bọn tớ mua vé ở bến sông luôn . Thường thì ng ta sẽ chuẩn bị 1 ít hoa (gói 1 bông) để sẵn trên bàn để bạn tặng ca sĩ nếu muốn. . Thường thì khách tây nhét tiền vào bó hoa đó để tip cho ca sĩ, còn mình thì chỉ tặng hoa thôi.
Tối 10h bọn tớ mới bắt đầu về, thì đi bộ dọc sông về khách sạn. Trước khi về đến nơi thì bọn tớ ghé qua chè Hẻm để ăn chè (ngay trên phố Hùng Vương luôn). Giá chè siêu rẻ, hầu như ở tất cả các quán.

Bạn có thể liên hệ tớ để được chia sẻ thêm kinh nghiệm Ms. Bông 0974 938 466 hoặc skype : bongnguyen90

----------

